# What would you do on a 24 hour solo.



## MichaelP. (Jul 21, 2010)

My school has a long lasting tradition of having all the (soon to be) 9th graders going into the Pecos wilderness for 10 days. It's mandatory and considered a right of passage. It's going to be during nationals . Anyway, on this trip, there is a 24 solo. This means they put you by yourself to ponder life or something with a notebook, a water bottle, and a tarp. No food, no contact, no cube. I'm curious as to what you guys would do with this time. i'll probably sleep for most of it, then try unsuccessfully to make a paper cube, then doodle for a while, then sleep more. Anybody have any better ideas?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 21, 2010)

Figure out the mass of the Higgs-Boson


----------



## Feryll (Jul 21, 2010)

Mandatory? They can force you into the woods without your parents approving it or else you fail, even if you have a scheduled vacation or something?

I don't know, I would probably just draw pictures of the cube or write down all the OLLs and PLLs and the other crap I know. Maybe beforehand relearn some pi and practice. And maybe try a little bit to 'ponder life', if it really matters.


----------



## Litz (Jul 21, 2010)

Write a novel.

Now seriously though, 24 hours alone with no food is simply stupid and I don't see how something like that can be mandatory.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 21, 2010)

Lol? Is this legal? Anyway I would probably spend most of the time walking around looking for something cool in the woods.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2010)

K, so if I had 24 hours, pen, and paper, I'd probably do the following:

Write down a 3x3 scramble. 25 moves "randomized" with your brain should be fine.
Try to FMC speedBLD it. As in, figure out what it would look like, and with that mental image, try to find the shortest possible solution of that scramble. You have all day, so I'm sure this is possible.

Then, when the weekend's over, grab a cube (hide it at the drop-off point), with the scramble and solution memo'd, and perform it for whoever is at the drop-off point.
You will win.

That, or just sneak a cube up your...sleeve.


Also,  about it being during Nats.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 21, 2010)

I'd wander around looking for food. 24 hours without food cannot possibly be legal. That's just stupid.


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jul 21, 2010)

rickcube said:


> I'd wander around looking for food. 24 hours without food cannot possibly be legal. That's just stupid.



+1


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 21, 2010)

It's a private school. Here's a quote from wikipedia - ". The school has a long tradition of outdoor activities throughout the Middle and Upper Schools, known as the Wilderness Program. Each Middle School class has a camping trip every year. The Wilderness Program culminates in a 10-day backpacking trip in the Pecos Wilderness of New Mexico. The trip occurs in early-mid August before boys enter the 9th grade and is considered a "rite of passage" into the Upper School. Faculty, alumni, and current Upper School students, known as sherpas, lead the trip in small groups."


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 21, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Figure out the mass of the Higgs-Boson



+1,000,000

Do it. gogogogogo


----------



## joey (Jul 21, 2010)

I would lol.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 21, 2010)

Ooh it's a private school... I guess your parents had to give consent for you to go to the school.


----------



## DT546 (Jul 21, 2010)

get some rocks and practice juggling


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 21, 2010)

To all those questioning the legality, remember this is Texas we're talking about.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jul 21, 2010)

Here's something I did when I was on holiday and I was bored.

Imagine you've been abducted by aliens. They keep you in a room and give you a strange shaped pen (naturally) and a lot of material for writing on. Then they just wait and stare at you through the glass walls, as if they are waiting for you to write something.

You need to communicate with them somehow, but of course, you do not speak their language, they do not speak yours. How could you prove your intelligence?

Then set up little scenarios for yourself. For example:
Imagine it was a cold night when you get abducted, so the room you're being kept in is below freezing because they assumed you're suited to these conditions. How would you tell them to turn the temperature up to something more comfortable?

Edit: this is only fun if you have a reasonable understanding of maths, and possibly physics and chemistry.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 21, 2010)

Hide. A. Mini. Cube. In. Your. Pants.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 21, 2010)

Tord said:


> Sounds interesting!
> 
> I would probably venture towards a peak/height, then ponder upon phenomenons in sight. Or track down a waterfall, those are fun.
> To exercise the memory one can always cite numbers of Pi, or accurately draw the periodic table.



You have a designated space to stay in, that way they can find you later.


----------



## cubedude7 (Jul 21, 2010)

Just count things.


----------



## joey (Jul 21, 2010)

You could just learn the route that they take you, and walk back before the 24hours is up.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 21, 2010)

I'd smuggle a cube in.

Make sure to smuggle two though- if they find one, they're not likely to be looking for another.


----------



## Tord (Jul 21, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> You have a designated space to stay in, that way they can find you later.



Oh. Then those 24 hours highly depend on the designated area.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 21, 2010)

Your school is ****'d up.


----------



## Kynit (Jul 21, 2010)

You get a whole notebook? Make a flipbook animation of solving a cube.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 21, 2010)

Kynit said:


> You get a whole notebook? Make a flipbook animation of solving a cube.



Yeah, make up a scramble and then solve it on paper.


----------



## scylla (Jul 21, 2010)

> I'd smuggle a cube in.
> 
> Make sure to smuggle two though- if they find one, they're not likely to be looking for another.



I would take a normal cube, which probably will be lost before youstart, bu also put a minicube in my pants 

AND hide a dissembled cube also on different places. I think you can hide at leaste 4 pieces in each shoe, put the cross in your underwear and spread the rest at different places.

Or just try to find out where they are going to drop you and hide there something the day before (cube, cellphone, food,etc.)


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 21, 2010)

scylla said:


> > I'd smuggle a cube in.
> >
> > Make sure to smuggle two though- if they find one, they're not likely to be looking for another.
> 
> ...



This is a serious thing, they pack your bag with you and stuff.


----------



## shelley (Jul 21, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> To all those questioning the legality, remember this is Texas we're talking about.



Texas in August? I question the legality of it even more!

I'm pretty sure the point of this exercise is to make you go without the daily luxuries you're used to, like your cube. Surely you can go without your cube for a day. In any case you can't cube for more than a few hours before you get bored anyway.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 21, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Hide. A. Mini. Cube. In. Your. Pants.





Anonymous said:


> I'd smuggle a cube in.
> 
> Make sure to smuggle two though- if they find one, they're not likely to be looking for another.





scylla said:


> > I'd smuggle a cube in.
> >
> > Make sure to smuggle two though- if they find one, they're not likely to be looking for another.
> 
> ...



All of these. 

Take a cube apart, and put it into a small bag. Swallow it. Once you get out there, throw up. cube. win.

The day that you get done with your 24 hour solo, just act like super weird and distant. See how many teachers approach you.

maybe bring a keychain 2x2 with you? those are small enough to fit conveniently into the flap of underwear.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 21, 2010)

You might be able to smuggle in a V7 in your armpit.


----------



## The Puzzler (Jul 21, 2010)

@DavidWoner 
+100,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 21, 2010)

shelley said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > To all those questioning the legality, remember this is Texas we're talking about.
> ...



10 days.


----------



## The Puzzler (Jul 21, 2010)

Shelly lies at the end


----------



## Stefan (Jul 21, 2010)

Sit tight for 20 hours, then bang your head against a tree repeatedly, sue the school for psychological damage, be set for life. Make sure you have witnesses.


----------



## Owen (Jul 21, 2010)

I would count my fingers over and over again. I really have no way of knowing that the number wouldn't change eventually.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 21, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Sit tight for 20 hours, then bang your head against a tree repeatedly, sue the school for psychological damage, be set for life. Make sure you have witnesses.



Would bleeding from the forehead and mumbling to yourself while rocking back and forth uncontrollably increase your chances of being set for life?


----------



## henryc (Jul 21, 2010)

legal??? :fp

yea, try and smuggle in a mini maru or somethin, or something quiet, or a 1x1.

i would just sleep for 24 hours or try to figure out how long a pen can write by coloring in the entire notebook


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 21, 2010)

a 1x1?

Also, do you have to turn in afore mentioned notebook to be examined by the teachers/psychologist?


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 21, 2010)

Or you could learn to pen spin. I've heard a bunch of cubers like that.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 21, 2010)

penspinning is cool. I do that. learn to do swivel with a ballpoint pen and I'll give you props.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 21, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> a 1x1?
> 
> Also, do you have to turn in afore mentioned notebook to be examined by the teachers/psychologist?



Nope.


----------



## Dene (Jul 21, 2010)

LMAO at Texas.

For srs just like, walk back to camp. Actually I suggest going around trying to find the other people. Then play pranks on them. Like pretend you're a psycho rapist or something.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2010)

Dene said:


> LMAO at Texas.
> 
> For srs just like, walk back to camp. Actually I suggest going around trying to find the other people. Then play pranks on them. Like pretend you're a psycho rapist or something.


Then, when school starts, have it so they start telling stories of you and you become socially isolated. 

Yay! Double the fun.


----------



## Chance (Jul 21, 2010)

Hide a 45mm DianSheng cube or keychain cube in your pants, like everyone else said. Keychain cubes might suck, but it still gives you something to do.

I myself would do the above, and then spend the rest of my times thinking of ideas of how to mess with the school. Maybe get "lost" during the 24 hour alone time, or think of ways to sue the school over the experience. (Such as psychological damages like Stefan said.)


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 21, 2010)

Find Waldo.


----------



## Edward (Jul 21, 2010)

You could *ahem* Experiment with your sexuality?


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 21, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> scylla said:
> 
> 
> > > I'd smuggle a cube in.
> ...



whether they pack your bag or not you can still hide a keychain cube in your underwear..hopefully they aren't strip searching you


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 21, 2010)

Think of it as a 24 hour meditation retreat.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 21, 2010)

I'd say go for the mini maru in your underwear. Unless they strip-search you. That would be bad D: 

You can practice FMC and bld with a mini maru, I guess. Not to sure about bld tho


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 21, 2010)

Edward said:


> You could *ahem* Experiment with your sexuality?



/thread


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 21, 2010)

Forget about cubing for once, just enjoy the experience!


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 21, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Forget about cubing for once, just enjoy the experience!



i'm sorry but i cant fathom how 24 hours alone in a restricted space with no food could possibly be an enjoyable experience


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 21, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> Cubenovice said:
> 
> 
> > Forget about cubing for once, just enjoy the experience!
> ...



I could really go for that right now. It's a break from everything.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 21, 2010)

24 hours in the outdoors without food is not going to kill you.

Make yourself "comfortable",be quiet and enjoy the wildlife around you, even if it's just bugs and birds.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 21, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> 24 hours in the outdoors without food is not going to kill you.
> 
> Make yourself "comfortable",be quiet and enjoy the wildlife around you, even if it's just bugs and birds.



It's not going to kill you but it's still unhealthy, stupid and pointless.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 21, 2010)

Make a fire with two sticks.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jul 21, 2010)

Lol, this is why I don't go to your school, Michael.

Plus, I don't want to go to an all guys school.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 21, 2010)

aronpm said:


> It's not going to kill you but it's still unhealthy, stupid and pointless.



Is it?
Some people may feel this way about cubing


----------



## Edward (Jul 21, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > It's not going to kill you but it's still unhealthy, stupid and pointless.
> ...



Yes is it, skipping meals isn't good >.>
What does that have to do with anything.


----------



## joey (Jul 21, 2010)

Skipping one day of meals isn't going to do you much harm (I could get out of that part, diabetes ftw)
I think it could be fun.

But if you really don't want to do it, I'm sure you could say that and not have to do it.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 21, 2010)

This seems like something that's not getting taken loosely. Smuggling a cube is really just mocking the tradition.

Just look around in the wilderness. If you're an artist, make sketches of what you see. Explore.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 21, 2010)

Edward said:


> Cubenovice said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



Indeed it is
It's a matter of opinion, but I still agree with aronpm


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 21, 2010)

Michael.... your school is stupid.jk I'd seriously just find something to do no matter how dumb it is. i.e. Sharpen/Shape a stick with a rock, break a rock, go find Thrawst's house (or not).The point is find something to do.
Oh and this isn't usually what Texas schools do at all this school is doing is something to make them seem good/weird.


----------



## ianini (Jul 21, 2010)

Find a stream, sit down, and contemplate life.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 21, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Smuggling a cube is really just mocking the tradition.



100% this. Trust me you won't miss it. The food either, fasting for 24 hours is really nothing, you probably won't even be hungry. People who are whining about it have most likely never tried it.

Make use of the pen and paper. Write what you see, what you feel. Draw a map of your little area and name places. Build a crude shelter, just make yourself at home. For 24 hours, you are king of your designated area, do whatever you want.

And if you have to poop, do it in a hole and bury it, you don't want to accidentally walk into it later.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 21, 2010)

Kill something.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 21, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> This seems like something that's not getting taken loosely. Smuggling a cube is really just mocking the tradition.
> 
> Just look around in the wilderness. If you're an artist, make sketches of what you see. Explore.



I wouldn't really have a problem mocking a tradition like this.

On the other hand, meditating like this could be healthy. How much paper do you have?


----------



## Slowpoke (Jul 21, 2010)

Create something beautiful from your surroundings.



Spoiler









(Like Andy Goldsworthy)



I really enjoy stone-balancing,


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 21, 2010)

Meditate! That should take up a few hours ( or at least 45 minutes). 

Other than that, write a story, or try and "invent" things or make a masterpiece with nature's supplies in your designated area.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 21, 2010)

find a girl and...


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 21, 2010)

Edward said:


> You could *ahem* Experiment with your sexuality?




This is a great way to pass the time.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 21, 2010)

You would know?


----------



## Weston (Jul 21, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> find a girl and...


Get her to make you some food.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 21, 2010)

Weston said:


> bluecloe45 said:
> 
> 
> > find a girl and...
> ...



cherry pie


----------



## DT546 (Jul 22, 2010)

1. dig a hole, a realy deep one
2. stack as many stones as you can
3. argue with yourself
4. count...
5. meditate
6. try to find god, (that should take up *a lot* of time, i hear he doesn't exist)
7. see how long you can hold your breath
8. (related to 7) find a soft area and make yourself pass out
9. make up a song using the things you find around you
10. work out, might not be a great idea with no food
11. learn to juggle with rocks
12. imagine a 4+ dimensional object (prehaps a rubik's cube?)
13. stay as still as possible for aslong as you can
14. write down every thought you have
15. sing 
16. dance
17. learn pen spinning
18. make something, then put it in the hole you dug in #1
19. square as many numbers as you can
20. at night, make up some constelations 


on a sidenote, why are you all so hung up on him trying to smuggle in a cube, the point of this is to be alone with your own thoughts, taking a cube would be like cheating,


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 22, 2010)

if you really don't want to do this i would go beleemick for a few hours before you start that way they cant make you!!
sketch what you seee srrsly even if your terrible it will pass time make something (good fun) and if all comes to all go swimming ina rivr lol


----------



## Bryan (Jul 22, 2010)

Anonymous said:


> I wouldn't really have a problem mocking a tradition like this.



Yeah, considering for the next 4 years he'll be surrounded by people who went through the same experience, he'll probably want to take it seriously.

I would ask others in your school who have gone through it what they did and see if you find any that really enjoyed the experience.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jul 22, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Hide. A. Mini. Cube. In. Your. Pants.



Yesh.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 22, 2010)

DT546 said:


> on a sidenote, why are you all so hung up on him trying to smuggle in a cube, the point of this is to be alone with your own thoughts, taking a cube would be like cheating,



I think most people are just joking around (or at least I am). I might actually enjoy the experience if it was just for one day instead of ten, and we had food that day. A day solitary might actually be kind of fun (but mosquitos are still a pest).


----------



## Nestor (Jul 22, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > Hide. A. Mini. Cube. In. Your. Pants.
> ...



+1


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 22, 2010)

write a short story about you achieving all your goals in life. This will incredibly boost your self esteem, until it plunges the next day.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jul 22, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> on this trip, there is a 24 solo. This means they put you by yourself to ponder life or something with a notebook, a water bottle, and a tarp. No food, no contact, no cube.



Sounds like home.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 22, 2010)

I was being half-sarcastic. The fact is, I personally think it's stupid to think that total isolation is necessary for, or even conducive to, introspection. So, I wasn't really being serious.

The problem with trying to do what they ask (meditate and think) is that it's hard to break out of thinking in circles when you're alone. When you have a set goal, like figuring out a math problem, it's easy to make progress. If on the other hand, you're simply trying to "ponder things", your mind will tend to run in circles without the input of others.

That's why I say bring a cube, partly in jest- the project is rather dumb, IMO.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jul 22, 2010)

Anonymous said:


> I was being half-sarcastic. The fact is, I personally think it's stupid to think that total isolation is necessary for, or even conducive to, introspection. So, I wasn't really being serious.
> 
> The problem with trying to do what they ask (meditate and think) is that it's hard to break out of thinking in circles when you're alone. When you have a set goal, like figuring out a math problem, it's easy to make progress. If on the other hand, you're simply trying to "ponder things", your mind will tend to run in circles without the input of others.
> 
> That's why I say bring a cube, partly in jest- the project is rather dumb, IMO.



Someone's obviously not a Philosopher.

I agree with David Woner, just go through the experience as intended. Imagine what kinds of crazy stuff you'll think about in 24 hours! It's all about the experience that you'll share with your friends. 

I find it funny how a lot of people instinctively tell this kid to sneak a cube, and not anything practical. I think cubing has taken a toll on cubers' survival instinct.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 22, 2010)

In seriousness, a day by myself would be awesome right now.
A day away from parents, from stress, from my ex turning me into RAEG for no valid reason, from Joey (what a butt-face!), from knowing that each day is one day less, from thoughts inspired by acts of humanity that turn me into RAEG, dealing with college, money, work, church, chores, etc. You get the point.

Even if I were to be thrown into your situation for a week, with maybe a hatchet and something to burn with, I'm pretty sure I'd enjoy the week immensely, from an emotional and psychological perspective at least - and it's not as if I eat much as is, so I should be fine for that. heh.

Have fun.

I would probably write songs all day - I don't get enough chances nowadays to write, but that's mainly due to me only writing when I'm completely alone, as, well...my singing is...not so good  (which is why this would be a good circumstance)

Enjoy yourself - experience nature.
Although this is slightly hypocritical, I find it sad that people don't look up into the clouds more; to me, they're the most beautiful things. Usually, I try to avoid taking notice to aesthetics, but I just can't with clouds. I don't know why.

Have a nice day,
Stachu


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 22, 2010)

Alright, thanks for all the um... 'ideas'. First off, breaking rules on this thing is a serious offense as far as punishment goes. I'm not sneaking a cube in, and I don't doubt that I can last without food. I'm going to attempt to "ponder", but nobody I've talked to has ever gotten very far with that. My older brother did the solo, and he built a basketball hoop or something with rocks, and just messed around. Others have made card decks and played solitaire, others just draw. I don't care how you would cheat the system, I'm much more interested in how you would attempt to pass the time given the things you have. That said, some of your responses were very helpful so thank you for those.


----------



## Dene (Jul 22, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > Smuggling a cube is really just mocking the tradition.
> ...



U r totally gay. And u 2 stachu. 

I cannot imagine going a day without food. It would have serious consequences for my diet. But whatever if you don't care about your health and personal well-being then go without.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 22, 2010)

i would climb a mountain. hopefully ill find a goat


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 22, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Kill something.



+1


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 22, 2010)

Make up a story and then pretend you're in it. The alien suggestion was great. 

Make paper airplanes and see how far you can get them.

I think clouds are purty, too, Stachu. 

Climb a tree and act like you're the king of the world.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 22, 2010)

Dene said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Chapuunka said:
> ...


lol dene called me gay.
And it's called be a man and kill some...blueberries, and eat 'em up. or something.



aznmortalx said:


> I think clouds are purty, too, Stachu.


clouds are f***ing awesome.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 22, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> clouds are f***ing awesome.



Yeah man! They're like all white and fluffy and ****!


----------



## Chance (Jul 22, 2010)

Find some sticks, and try to start a fire. Might be entertaining.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 22, 2010)

Lol. Not to turn this into a cloud fanboy thread, but one of the things that I like about them is that clouds seem to remind people of different things. One person thinks it looks like one thing, yet the other person doesn't know what the heck the other is talking about.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 22, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > clouds are f***ing awesome.
> ...


I'm being srs.


aznmortalx said:


> Lol. Not to turn this into a cloud fanboy thread, but one of the things that I like about them is that clouds seem to remind people of different things. One person thinks it looks like one thing, yet the other person doesn't know what the heck the other is talking about.


I usually see...not so good things.


We should totally have a "<3 clouds" thread. 'cept no.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 22, 2010)

Possible options:
Force your parents to keep the teachers from putting you out in the woods.
Cause as much destruction as possible.
Smuggle in an iPod/cube.
Run away.
Claim you saw a wolf/bear/coyote and yell for help.


----------



## Edward (Jul 22, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Possible options:
> Force your parents to keep the teachers from putting you out in the woods.
> Cause as much destruction as possible
> Smuggle in an iPod/cube.
> Run away.



No, no, no, and no.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 22, 2010)

Edward said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Possible options:
> ...



I kinda like my last idea: Claim you saw a wild animal and call for help.

EDIT: Stop complaining about every post I make.


----------



## Edward (Jul 22, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



I don't have ~569 complaints against you.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 22, 2010)

A good idea would be to spend the whole time digging a hole, or making a shelter or building a hammock in a tree or something so that when they come to pick you up they can't find you. You don't have to hide forever, but making a successful hiding place will help pass the time (and train you to become a sniper of course).


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 22, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> A good idea would be to spend the whole time digging a hole, or making a shelter or building a hammock in a tree or something so that when they come to pick you up they can't find you. You don't have to hide forever, but making a successful hiding place will help pass the time (and train you to become a sniper of course).


Hahaha. yes. Just dig a really deep hole, and make covering for it


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 22, 2010)

I like my previous idea. When you get back, just act like super weird and distant. When a teacher approaches you make up a story of something bad happen to you while you were all alone.


----------



## Drax (Jul 22, 2010)

Make a pitfall and cover it so the next sucker gets a surprise


----------



## Feryll (Jul 22, 2010)

Drax said:


> Make a pitfall and cover it so the next sucker gets a surprise



Bury your crap in it, too. And put it right in front of you when the teacher/guide comes by.


----------



## Samania (Jul 22, 2010)

Find a bunch of monkeys, create an empire and make them your minions =D 

When you're hungry you can just ask the monkeys to find you food, or just eat the monkey.


----------



## PeterNewton (Jul 22, 2010)

Samania said:


> When you're hungry you can just ask the monkeys to find you food, or just eat the monkey.



I like the second option better. meat > bananas.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 22, 2010)

Don't eat the monkey, dude!


He haw see what I did there?


----------

